# Heavy Equipment/Snow Equipment Mechanic



## sokolita (Sep 2, 2017)

Shaw's Garage in Florham Park NJ is currently looking for a Snow Equipment Mechanic.

*Must have experience in operating, installing, and servicing snow plows, salter spreaders and snow equipment.
*Must have relevant experience servicing trailers, light trucks and general mechanics.
*Must have current state driver's license.
*Must have own tools.

Send inquires and salary requirements to [email protected] for more information.


----------

